

Facebook holds the IPO price after war of $38 - MattRogish
http://www.businessinsider.com/there-is-a-huge-battle-to-hold-the-38-price-for-facebook-happening-right-now-2012-5

======
debacle
I posted this in another thread, but just before close there was a bid at
38.00 for 9.6 million shares. [source:
[http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?t=1d&s=FB&l=on&z=l...](http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?t=1d&s=FB&l=on&z=l...)]

The stock was artificially propped up to disguise a loss.

